# [SOLVED] Intel quad core crashes randomly

## Joseph_sys

I have a Intel Quad core that crashes randomly, there is no pattern.

I've run three passes with "memtest86+" no errors, I've run some "cpuburn" test no errors.

lm_sensors have it running, all CPU's temperatures are between 39C to 43C

Here is my hardware list.  I don't know what to do next.

The guy the sold me the system suspect the problem is likely in kernel or libs. 

But this is his opinion.

```
H/W path           Device      Class          Description

=========================================================

                               system         P5E3 Deluxe (To Be Filled By O.E.M.)

/0                             bus            P5E3 Deluxe

/0/0                           memory         64KiB BIOS

/0/4                           processor      Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad  CPU   Q9550  @ 2.83GHz

/0/4/5                         memory         128KiB L1 cache

/0/4/6                         memory         12MiB L2 cache

/0/3f                          memory         8GiB System Memory

/0/3f/0                        memory         2GiB DIMM DDR Synchronous 1333 MHz (0.8 ns)

/0/3f/1                        memory         2GiB DIMM DDR Synchronous 1333 MHz (0.8 ns)

/0/3f/2                        memory         2GiB DIMM DDR Synchronous 1333 MHz (0.8 ns)

/0/3f/3                        memory         2GiB DIMM DDR Synchronous 1333 MHz (0.8 ns)

/0/100                         bridge         82X38/X48 Express DRAM Controller

/0/100/1                       bridge         82X38/X48 Express Host-Primary PCI Express Bridge

/0/100/1/0                     display        G84 [GeForce 8600 GTS]

/0/100/1a                      bus            82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

/0/100/1a/1        usb3        bus            UHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1a.1                    bus            82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

/0/100/1a.1/1      usb4        bus            UHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1a.2                    bus            82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

/0/100/1a.2/1      usb5        bus            UHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1a.7                    bus            82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

/0/100/1a.7/1      usb1        bus            EHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1a.7/1/3                generic        802.11 n WLAN

/0/100/1b                      multimedia     82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller

/0/100/1c                      bridge         82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1

/0/100/1c.4                    bridge         82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5

/0/100/1c.4/0                  storage        JMB362/JMB363 Serial ATA Controller

/0/100/1c.4/0.1                storage        JMB362/JMB363 Serial ATA Controller

/0/100/1c.5                    bridge         82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6

/0/100/1c.5/0      eth0        network        88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller

/0/100/1d                      bus            82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

/0/100/1d/1        usb6        bus            UHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1d/1/2                  generic        USB Ver1.2 Device

/0/100/1d.1                    bus            82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

/0/100/1d.1/1      usb7        bus            UHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1d.2                    bus            82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

/0/100/1d.2/1      usb8        bus            UHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1d.2/1/2                input          Microsoft IntelliMouse

/0/100/1d.7                    bus            82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

/0/100/1d.7/1      usb2        bus            EHCI Host Controller

/0/100/1d.7/1/1                generic        EPSON Scanner

/0/100/1e                      bridge         82801 PCI Bridge

/0/100/1e/0                    communication  PCI 1 port parallel adapter

/0/100/1e/3                    bus            FW322/323

/0/100/1f                      bridge         82801IR (ICH9R) LPC Interface Controller

/0/100/1f.2        scsi2       storage        82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 4 port SATA IDE Controller

/0/100/1f.2/0      /dev/cdrom  disk           CDDVDW SH-S223F

/0/100/1f.2/1      /dev/sda    disk           640GB WDC WD6400AAKS-7

/0/100/1f.2/1/1    /dev/sda1   volume         39MiB Linux filesystem partition

/0/100/1f.2/1/2    /dev/sda2   volume         7820MiB Linux swap volume

/0/100/1f.2/1/3    /dev/sda3   volume         37GiB EXT3 volume

/0/100/1f.2/1/4    /dev/sda4   volume         551GiB Extended partition

/0/100/1f.2/1/4/5  /dev/sda5   volume         232GiB Linux filesystem partition

/0/100/1f.2/1/4/6  /dev/sda6   volume         318GiB Linux filesystem partition

/0/100/1f.3                    bus            82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller

/0/100/1f.5                    storage        82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller
```

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.11.3-r0, 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q9550_@_2.83GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 16 Apr 2011 17:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r9

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA googleearth PUEL dlj-1.1"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/fax /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /var/spool/fax/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs collision-protect distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://downloads.asterisk.org/pub/telephony/asterisk/releases/ ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j6 -l8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/kde-sunset /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://10.0.0.103/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acpi alsa amd64 apache2 bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cgi cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gdu gif gimp gimpprint gnome gpm gtk iconv ipv6 java jpeg kde kpathsea lcms ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline scanner sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tetex tiff truetype type1 udev unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau tdfx vesa fbdev" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Last edited by Joseph_sys on Mon Jan 09, 2012 5:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hu

Could you elaborate on what you mean by a crash?  Does the kernel panic?  Does the machine suddenly lose power?  Does the system just freeze, rejecting all further input but still showing its last output? *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> The guy the sold me the system suspect the problem is likely in kernel or libs.

 Hardware vendors often blame the software.  It is hard to say definitively without knowing what type of crash you are getting, but I am always suspicious of claims that the problem must be in software.

----------

## Joseph_sys

The computer suddenly reboot itself for no reason, no error messages no nothing, just cold reboot as if you pulled the plug OUT and IN.  Sometimes I don't do anything not even touching the mouse and the computer goes for reboot in front of me reading the screen.

I have:

Power supply: Sparkle Power SPI600GLN

Motherboard: Intel Quadcore 2.83 BX80569Q9550

I know for those hardware guys blaming software in a easy way out, he is question me for reason using Gentoo etc. but I have all my boxes (5-of them) running Gentoo and not a single problem with rebooting itself.

----------

## darkphader

Problems like that do tend to be hardware related. It could be software but if I was a betting man my money would be on a hardware problem.

Maybe you could run from a livecd for a while (although it may not stress the system the same way). It's a lot like a memory test. If running from a livecd fails then you know it's hardware. The opposite, however, is not necessarily true (it doesn't mean it isn't hardware if a livecd doesn't fail).

----------

## Joseph_sys

I was running memory86+ test from livecd for several hours 4-6 hours and it pass.

But I do think it is a hardware related, how can I test power supply? by replacing it only?

----------

## darkphader

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> I was running memory86+ test from livecd for several hours 4-6 hours and it pass.
> 
> But I do think it is a hardware related, how can I test power supply? by replacing it only?

 

Pretty much.

----------

## Jaglover

The thing with memtest is if it tells you your RAM is bad then bad it is. If it passes then it means nothing, your RAM still may be bad. If you have several modules try removing them one at the time and see if trouble goes away.

----------

## krinn

agree with jaglover, even a ram module is good, i've seen many case where the module were running unstable on certain m/b (sometimes a simple bios update fix the thing), because of the module specs.

hihi worst, sometimes, m/b don't like a combo of things (weird things like you can use 2x2G + 2x1G or 4x1G or 2x4g but for some strange reason the m/b is know to fail with a 4x2G module...)

and a pro seller should have take care of that for you already, but like everyone, mistakes could happen, and it's easy for you to check that

->like asus says

 *asus wrote:*   

> **Refer to www.asus.com or this user manual for the Memory QVL(Qualified Vendors Lidts). 

 

(and check also in the manual the allow/support module combo, by this i mean the strange case like where a m/b allow 4 slots fill by anything but not to reach 8G but still m/b said it could handle the 8G, and the manual just tell you: 2x4G module is allow, your m/b is given for 4xDIMM, 8GB : it mean upto 4 ram module, upto 8GB, but don't assume it mean any combo to reach 8GB are ok)

----------

## Joseph_sys

SOLVED!

I remove tow stick of RAM (4GB) and the problem is solved.

----------

